# Wergo



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I haven't done a thread on a particular label in a long time, so today I want to start one on Wergo. This label does a lot of interesting stuff; among my favorites is Henck's recording of Cage's _Music of Changes_ and Howarth's recording of Ligeti's _Le grand macabre_.

View attachment 43806
View attachment 43807


(Those aren't the best images... please forgive me!)

What are yours?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

WERGO proves, indeed, a great label for us fans of contemporary "noise making". *What I treasure most is the Earle Brown series of recordings titled "A Life in Music" -- 6 volumes of 3 discs each* filled with an assortment of modern music by the likes of Robert Ashley - David Bedford - Luciano Berio - Sir Harrison Birtwistle - John Cage - Niccolò Castiglioni -George Crumb - Sir Peter Maxwell Davies - Franco Evangelisti - Morton Feldman - Charles E. Ives - Alvin Lucier - Bruno Maderna - Yoritsune Matsudaira - Olivier Messiaen - Gordon Mumma - Luigi Nono - Richard Orton - Roger Reynolds - Christian Wolff - Charles Wuorinen - Iannis Xenakis - Isang Yun and the _Herausgeber_ himself, Earle Brown.































and I can't depict the final volume because this site will only allow five images, apparently.

A great collection. A must for any serious fan of contemporary music.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Hmm, I appear to only have a single Wergo release in my entire collection (you may judge me accordingly), the "lost sonatas" of George Antheil, played by Guy Livingston:


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

I can't recall everything I've heard on the Wergo label, but one recent find is the Vasks English Horn Concerto. Certainly not "noisy", but quite an interesting concerto.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Albert Giraud's "Pierrot lunaire" Arnold Schoenberg

the horizon rests in silence...


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Bruce said:


> I can't recall everything I've heard on the Wergo label, but one recent find is the Vasks English Horn Concerto. Certainly not "noisy", but quite an interesting concerto.
> 
> View attachment 43865


Another vote here for the Vasks Cor Anglais Concerto

-

A fascinating release by a fascinating composer:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow - I wasn't aware of any of those. Thanks, guys!


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

This disc of chamber music by Wolfgang Fortner is a long time favorite:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I just realized - I actually have a recording of Bach's cello suites by Wergo:

View attachment 43910


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

My only Wergo disc - bought on the off-chance & now one of my absolute favourites: Rodion Shchedrin - The Sealed Angel.

Will look forward to seeing what else may be worth a try !


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

I agree. Wergo do have some little gems tucked away in their catalogue.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

Henck's Cage and Stockhausen recordings are really nice. His recordings of the two Ives piano sonatas are pretty good as well.















Also this (originally Nonesuch):


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I didn't know about Henck's Ives. I'd really like to give that a try!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

On top of my head, I´ve got

- Killmayer Symphonies 1-3 LP
- Fortner chamber music, mentioned above CD
- Roslavets Violin Concerto, New Moon CD
- K.A.Hartmann Symphonies 1-8 etc. LP
- Killmayer, Fiser, Scriabin piano works - Banfield LP
- Müller-Siemens Piano Concerto etc. CD
- Killmayer Symphonic poems etc. LP


----------



## Sudonim (Feb 28, 2013)

Here's one I have and enjoyed:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I admit that I only own a handful of Wergo discs, as they tend to be rather expensive, somewhere around $20 including shipping for a single disc. I have been a fan of Wergo since my early collecting days in the '70s and I consider them to be a label of high respectability and quality. If it's on Wergo, it's worth paying attention to.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

science said:


> I didn't know about Henck's Ives. I'd really like to give that a try!


I'd be interested in your opinion of Henck's recording compared to other recordings of Ives's sonatas.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

I just heard Henze's Third Symphony conducted by Marek Janowski on Wergo WER6723-2. I liked it better than Henze's own recording of this work on an old DG set. Janowski's seemed more tauter rhythmically, and was a clearer recording. Also, I felt that Janowski controlled the melodic phrasing in the symphony better than Henze did, and the recording gave more prominence to the various percussion instruments used. I'd recommend listening to this.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Nereffid said:


> Hmm, I appear to only have a single Wergo release in my entire collection (you may judge me accordingly), the "lost sonatas" of George Antheil, played by Guy Livingston:
> 
> View attachment 43861


Since these sonatas are "lost", it's surprising you have _this_ disc at all! (Sometimes I just don't get it.)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I think this is all I have:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51nSiMQs+3L._SX425_.jpg

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51+KPWnlzzL._SY300_.jpg

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/619HjzscL5L._SX300_.jpg

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51U5T6SYzwL._SY300_.jpg

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51ISXxQO8DL._SX425_.jpg

I do covet two or three more, but the prices....ouch.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Bruce said:


> I'd be interested in your opinion of Henck's recording compared to other recordings of Ives's sonatas.


I hope you can wait a few months....


----------

